# My new boots...help please.



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

First of all i'm still new when it comes to everything equipment wise.


i got these Boots and have some questions. - Head 7.20....i am using these w/ my rome solution
-Here's the story on my boots. Where I live there is zero snowboard shops, and i found one place an hour and a half away, and gave it a try, since i didn't want to order boots online for sizing purposes. I found these boots and got them heat molded...I really like the way they fit my feet, which I guess is the most important thing for boots. I know a lot of people don't like the brand head, but I though I would give them a try. They have a flex index of 5-6, which i guess means they are right in the middle, which I think is good for my riding style. I ride basically half and half terrain and all mountain, and want to start some more freestyle in the park. However, i do not know if these will be good for terrain, any thoughts?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Boots are the most personal piece of snowboard equipment cuz feet are so unique. If you think they're too stiff for park, well you already bought them and had them heat-molded so what can you really do if ppl say they suck monkey nuts? If they work for you, then they work.


----------

